# Would you call this table



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

hideously ugly or rustically charming?


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2020)

answer to question -both


----------



## Pepper (Aug 23, 2020)

I love gate leg tables.  I had one.  Yours is nice, could use refinishing or a really good cleaning.
ps
Neither "hideously ugly or rustically charming".


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rustic drop leaf table.


----------



## Jules (Aug 23, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Rustic drop leaf table.


Excellent.  You should be in advertising, Becky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm with, Becky.

What a gorgeous table! OMG!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 23, 2020)

I would say it is "available."


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 23, 2020)

Could use a good cleaning & could be very useful. Long ago I knew a family who did a lot of personal farming in addition to their “day jobs”. They had a table almost identical, and it stood bythe wall until their seasonal canning & freezing then they unfolded it to do their prep work etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2020)

We had one of those in front of the living room window with a GWW lamp on it when I was a kid.  We only used it once a year for the Thanksgiving overflow.

Those tables aren't in much demand as furniture these days but they are a good source of lumber for people that repair and restore antique furniture.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'd call it in need of restoration.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

It needs at the very _least_ a good dusting. A thorough cleaning wouldn't hurt a bit. Is it going to go into the community yard sale, Deb?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

Filthy and rustic.
IF it is a real antique, just dust it. Refinishing will lower it's value.


----------



## toffee (Aug 24, 2020)

it looks solid - not for me -and i like rustic look '


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

Drop leaf tables are nice for those with limited space. I have limited space and I have a drop leaf table.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2020)

I use this and it really does a wonderful job of cleaning furniture.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2020)

Not my style but I'd  love to refinish it.  Are the legs crooked or is that just the photo. If you are selling as is,I'd call it rustic. If you want to put a little time into it I'd call it vintage.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Why are you all saying to clean it? It is as clean as it can get.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Are the legs crooked or is that just the photo.


Must be the angle I took the photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Must be the angle I took the photo.


That table is filthy...look at the legs thick with muck ....


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

You must be a hyper-clean person. Do you make people take off their shoes in your house?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> You must be a hyper-clean person. Do you make people take off their shoes in your house?


Deb, it's nothing to do with being hyper clean, the table is filthy... perhaps you need to clean your specs or your computer screen, it's not just me seeing it, it's everybody...


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

In my house, that* IS* clean.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> In my house, that* IS* clean.


Ok, I don't want to be horrible to you at all, you're a lovely lady, ..but maybe there lies the problem with your sales. Perhaps if you put a little more effort into the cleaning, then you'll get the proper value for your items.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> You must be a hyper-clean person. Do you make people take off their shoes in your house?


No shoes our outdoor footwear allowed in our home beyond the entryway.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw this on Marketplace today - someone else has a gate-leg table and that's pretty dusty, too. They only want $25 and haven't sold it. That's how bad the antiques market is here.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/952706001901245


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s hard too tell from deb’s photo.  That may not be dust, just wearing & discolouring from age.  

The one on FB said it wasn’t solid enough to sit down at.  If your’s is solid enough for that, list it.  It doesn’t cost you anything.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

It's solid all right! I can hardly move it. That's why I am not rushing to try to clean it. Some of what looks like dust might be camera flash reflection.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No shoes our outdoor footwear allowed in our home beyond the entryway.


Same here


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I saw this on Marketplace today - someone else has a gate-leg table and that's pretty dusty, too. They only want $25 and haven't sold it. That's how bad the antiques market is here.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/952706001901245


I pay little attention to market value. Market value, IMO, is a value that reflects the open market value (at the present time). It means nothing, other than a value that is set by the everyday common buyer who is cheap and looking for something for nothing.

I wouldn't cut off one leg of your table and sell it for $25, need alone sell the entire table for that. Some things are better off held onto for future times, for future offerings and considerations.

You can formulate you own take on the matter, but here's mine. If a buyer came along and offered me $25 for the table you have, I'd laugh them right off my property, but before I laughed them off my property, I'd tell them to feel free to go to any store of their wishes and buy a comparable table to the one you have, and do it for $25. It can't be done, other than if one could be found in an antique store, and I'll bet the asking won't be $25.

Common furniture available and offered in stores today is junk, garbage. What you have is a solid wood table, not some cheap, economical, molded wooden legged table fashioned from sawdust mixed with resin.

To heck with market value. I'd have that table professionally refinished and would enjoy it's beauty.

In closing, I get a real charge out of some people, they'll piddle away good money after bad outfitting themselves with a new vehicle every 2-3 years (if that isn't a waste of money I don't know what is), yet when it comes to buying something of quality, as in a fine piece of furniture, they'll turn their nose up at something like you've got, in turn for some piece of junk at some big-box store. It's all so laughable.

Everything in this world is junk (push comes to shove), that is until the right buyer comes along.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

When I first dragged the table out and opened it up, there was a sticker on the underside that said $150. If my parents paid that in the 1970's that's like $700 in today's money.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Same here


I have an aunt (believe it or not) who will argue up and down with you and I, Aneeda, that wearing outdoor footwear in a home is cleaner and more sanitary than wearing stocking feet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I first dragged the table out and opened it up, there was a sticker on the underside that said $150. If my parents paid that in the 1970's that's like $700 in today's money.


If so, that was a lot of money for the day.

One must carefully consider appreciation for certain styles of furniture when pondering value, and while some styles and makers seem to appreciate steadily with time, some remain stagnant, barely holding onto their original value, and some you can't even give away.

It boils down to how bad someone wants something, or how deeply someone appreciates what they have. There is no set dollar amount when it comes to that. Anything goes and anything is possible.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have an aunt (believe it or not) who will argue up and down with you and I, Aneeda, that wearing outdoor footwear in a home is cleaner and more sanitary than wearing stocking feet.


There is so much you drag in from outside the house on footwear.  Besides the obvious animal excrement, dirt etc, viruses and bacteria from several sources;  there are also things cockroach eggs, and other undesirable insects.  I disagree with your aunt.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I pay little attention to market value. Market value, IMO, is a value that reflects the open market value (at the present time). It means nothing, other than a value that is set by the everyday common buyer who is cheap and looking for something for nothing.
> 
> I wouldn't cut off one leg of your table and sell it for $25, need alone sell the entire table for that. Some things are better off held onto for future times, for future offerings and considerations.
> 
> ...


The problem with the table is it is heavy.  A nice heavy piece of furniture in what is now a pretty mobile society.  People want light weight furniture-easy to move, easy to disassemble, and easy to transport.  Thus the popularity of IKEA.  IMO


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There is so much you drag in from outside the house on footwear.  Besides the obvious animal excrement, dirt etc, viruses and bacteria from several sources;  there are also things cockroach eggs, and other undesirable insects.  I disagree with your aunt.


Yes! 

Spit gobs, remnants of chewing tobacco, cigarette butts, tar, oil, gasoline, grease...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes!
> 
> Spit gobs, remnants of chewing tobacco, cigarette butts, tar, oil, gasoline, grease...


Yup, the list goes on and on and I don’t want that stuff in my house and on my rugs


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, the list goes on and on and I don’t want that stuff in my house and on my rugs


Yeah, but, my aunt says


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 26, 2020)

Every single thing that's for sale, everything--a house, a plot of land, a car, a pot or pan--is only worth what a willing buyer pays and a willing seller accepts.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

You want to know why there is so much sickness these days? People have pampered their immune systems and have no defense. You need dirt and germ exposure to exercise your immune system to stay healthy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> You want to know why there is so much sickness these days? People have pampered their immune systems and have no defense. You need dirt and germ exposure to exercise your immune system to stay healthy.


I'm a firm-believer in this.

Do remember when my kids were at the crawling stage, I washed floors every day. Couldn't stand the thought of them dropping their soothers and picking them back up and putting them in their mouths.


----------



## old medic (Sep 2, 2020)

Our local thrift store has one just like it... $95


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2020)

Does it look any better in these photos?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Does it look any better in these photos?
> 
> View attachment 122228View attachment 122229View attachment 122230


Yes it does...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Does it look any better in these photos?
> 
> View attachment 122228View attachment 122229View attachment 122230


Wow, wow, and more wow!

Outstanding!

Now THAT'S a table!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

It might have been nice when it was new, but it has been neglected. Cover it with a nice tablecloth and you might find a place for it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It might have been nice when it was new, but it has been neglected. Cover it with a nice tablecloth and you might find a place for it.


I don't see any neglect whatsoever, and as for minor blemishes on the piece, that's what adds charm and character to a piece like that.


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It might have been nice when it was new, but it has been neglected. Cover it with a nice tablecloth and you might find a place for it.



It's an antique. We should all look so good at that age.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

It's awesome!


----------



## Jules (Sep 12, 2020)

Put it on a local site.  It’s looking good.


----------



## marcb (Sep 12, 2020)

It looks unique and with the right vision and some tlc would be prefect in the right place.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2020)

It's typical of what you would find in a farmhouse, but it's far from being saleable as an antique.

The reason is that there were hundreds if not thousands of those made.  Its a utilitarian table designed for a family to sit down and have a meal.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> You want to know why there is so much sickness these days? People have pampered their immune systems and have no defense. You need dirt and germ exposure to exercise your immune system to stay healthy.


Well I'm not so sure of that because if you are allergic to dirt and germ exposure you can end up in real trouble.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

I put it on Marketplace for $100 and got a nibble, but haven't heard back. I get that a lot. Even if the person responds to my answer that it is still available, they will say something to the effect that they didn't mean to hit the availability button.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put it on Marketplace for $100 and got a nibble, but haven't heard back. I get that a lot. Even if the person responds to my answer that it is still available, they will say something to the effect that they didn't mean to hit the availability button.


$100? 

That's a steal!

Anyone wanting to jip me down, I'd tell them, please be my guest, and if you can find a solid wood table for $100 or under, all the power to you.

Gosh, the junk that's out there today! I'm talking modern store-bought furniture, and it all looks the same.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

If I was still doing woodworking I would be interested in that table for the wood.  Good wood like Walnut and Mahogany are really expensive now.

From the photos, it looks like Walnut.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have an aunt (believe it or not) who will argue up and down with you and I, Aneeda, that wearing outdoor footwear in a home is cleaner and more sanitary than wearing stocking feet.


From a scientific point of view. Feet are loaded with bacteria. Athlete's foot. Toenail fungus  And subject to strange diseases like Equatorial feet .And plantar wart All communicable.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 15, 2020)

How did we go from Deb's table to 'feet'?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> From a scientific point of view. Feet are loaded with bacteria. Athlete's foot. Toenail fungus  And subject to strange diseases like Equatorial feet .And plantar wart All communicable.


Ugh... you got that right!


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> How did we go from Deb's table to 'feet'?



Good question.



Camper6 said:


> From a scientific point of view. Feet are loaded with bacteria. Athlete's foot. Toenail fungus  And subject to strange diseases like Equatorial feet .And plantar wart All communicable.



I don’t walk around in someone else’s house with bare feet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> How did we go from Deb's table to 'feet'?


You have to rewind back to page one and read through all of the posts.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> You want to know why there is so much sickness these days? People have pampered their immune systems and have no defense. You need dirt and germ exposure to exercise your immune system to stay healthy.


@debodun you are more right than you know
When I was a child our Dr Heddle would often say "We all have to eat a pound of dirt before we die"
Not that he meant go out and physically eat a pound of dirt in the garden but a home should not be a sterile environment
Just quietly I love your table and I called huz to have a look and he liked it too
According to Antiques Roadshow you cannot fake a patina like that because it comes from the item being used as it should


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2020)

Jules said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t walk around in someone else’s house with bare feet.


Even if a their cat has crapped in your shoes that you took off?

Happened to me.  I walked home in the rain in my bare feet.   


pamelasmithwick said:


> How did we go from Deb's table to 'feet'?


It happens in all forums.   Threads have a way of morphing as soon as something remembers something even remotely related.   That's just my personal observation.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)

I think it's a GREAT table... And great from the era, it's from... But I think I would redo it in a more rustic way... and it would fit perfectly into our home...


----------

